# 2009 EOS shows up with....



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

the TSI motor and Scirocco mirrors


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS shows up with.... (Conejo GTI)*

So how hard do you think it will be to swap a 2.0T FSI with a TSI in my 08?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS shows up with.... (aflaedge)*

Shouldn't be hard at all, simply drop your '08 at your local VW dealer, pay the exorbitant price differential, and drive your '09 TSI home.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2009 EOS shows up with.... (just4fun)*

thats the easiest way


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So is it still a 2.0 ? and is the the HP and Torque Output different ?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I thought the TSI was a 1.4L with 200 HP via supercharger turbocharger combo.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*What would make less sense?*

You would like to sway your 200hp motor for another 200hp motor. Why would you want to do that? 

_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_So how hard do you think it will be to swap a 2.0T FSI with a TSI in my 08?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: What would make less sense? (liquid stereo)*

Fuel economy


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: What would make less sense? (aflaedge)*

The 1.4L Twincharged engine only has 170HP. It is probably closer to it's limit performance-wise than the 2.0T. I would absolutely love to see a twincharged 2.0 from VW. That's the engine I want.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I thought the TSI was a 1.4L with 200 HP via supercharger turbocharger combo.

Just for some extra info, all of VWs engines with at least a turbo are now TSI (before the ones with just a turbo were TFSI).


----------



## Tuppin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

So the new TSI engine has a timing chain and similar power and what not.....so what are the major differences? Oh and when is the timing chain on the FSI engine supposed to be changed and at what cost?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: What would make less sense? (aflaedge)*

According to VW's website its 1 mpg more.


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Fuel economy


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Tuppin)*

Here is a bunch of info on the new TSI engine. It's a completely new engine that happens to have the same displacement (2.0L) and power as the old FSI engine. In addition to replacing the timing belt with a chain the high pressure fuel pump cam lobe wear problem was fixed using a roller follower for the pump. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I wonder if the side view mirror covers are a direct replacement for the 2006-08 ones.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: What would make less sense? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_According to VW's website its 1 mpg more.



I already get 39mpg in my 08 eos... so 40 or more is great!


_Modified by aflaedge at 12:19 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2009 EOS shows up with.... (Conejo GTI)*

The side mirrors look too big for the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: What would make less sense? (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
I already get *39mph * in my 08 eos... so 40 or more is great!

Geez. Something must be wrong with your Eos. Mine can go much *faster* than that...


----------

